# Κρητικός στίχοι: απορίες



## rupertbrooke

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτόν τον στίχον στη Κρητική διαλεκτο. Μπορούσε να 'ναι από τον Ερωτόκριτο μα δεν ξέρω. Τη χρειάζομαι τη βοήθεια άριστου γνώστη της Κρητικής  που μπορεί να μεταφράσει αυτό το  κείμενο στη νεοελληνική ή στην αγγλική: δεν έχει σημασία ποιά. :-

Κατέχει τον κιανείς παέ καλύτερο από σένα;
Στο σπλάχνο τον εδίδαξες και μη μου λες εμένα
πως θέ' να σβήσω τάχατες εσέ απ' τα μητρώα
του σύλλογου κατάστιχα απού 'χεις-τα πατρώα.

Σας ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Notis

Τον γνωρίζει κανείς εδώ, καλύτερα από εσένα;
Ακόμα μέσα απ' την κοιλιά σου τον εδίδαξες και μη μου λες εμένα,
πως δήθεν θέλω να σε σβήσω απ' τα μητρώα,
τα επίσημα χαρτιά του συλλόγου που κρατάς απ' τους παππούδες


----------



## rupertbrooke

Θεγξ, Νότις,
Άρα:-
_Does anybody here know him (Erotokritos) better than you?
You taught him to your offspring, so don't go telling me 
that I should strike you off the register
the Society's ledgers ancestrally handed down to you._


----------



## sotos

Αποκλείεται στον Ερωτόκριτο να γράφει για μητρώα και συλλόγους.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Γράφτηκε αυτός ο στίχος από ένα φίλο που κατάγεται από την Κρήτη και που του αρέσει να γράψει Μαντινάδες.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Εδώ που τα λέμε, Νότις, τι σημαίνει η Κρητική λέξη 'ντεσγίνι'; δεν μπορώ να τη βρω πουθενά. Δες το ποίημα το Σηφαλιό:-
'Με ντεσγίνι τέθοια δόση//όι, θα με ξεμασκουλώσει.'
stixoi.info: Το Σηφαλιό


----------



## Perseas

rupertbrooke said:


> [...] τι σημαίνει η Κρητική λέξη 'ντεσγίνι'; [...]
> stixoi.info: Το Σηφαλιό



Στο γλωσσάρι που ακολουθεί λέει_ ντεσγίνι = fury. _


----------



## rupertbrooke

Ναι, αλλά έχει το γλωσσάρι μερικά λάθη. Ηθελα να είμαι σίγουρος.


----------



## Perseas

Νομίζω ότι εδώ δεν κάνει λάθος, καθώς η _μανία_, _λύσσα_ (fury) ταιριάζει με τα υπόλοιπα ώστε να βγαίνει νόημα.
Δηλ. "(μου όρμησε) με τέτοια μανία, θα με τρελάνει".


----------



## rupertbrooke

Ποτέ δεν άκουσε ο φίλος μου τη λέξη 'ντεσγίνι'. Προτείνει να μπορούσε να 'ναι "μα όντες γίνη < μα όντες εγίνη" i.e. _but when that happened._


----------



## Perseas

Μμμ, ούτε εγώ την έχω ακούσει και γενικά δεν γνωρίζω το κρητικό ιδίωμα, απλά βασίστηκα στο γλωσσάρι...


----------



## rupertbrooke

Μετάφρασα όλο το ποίημα, Πέρσεα, σε κανονικά ελληνικά εάν σε διαφέρει. Σ' ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια σου!


----------



## Perseas

rupertbrooke said:


> Μετάφρασα όλο το ποίημα, Πέρσεα, σε κανονικά ελληνικά εάν σε διαφέρει. Σ' ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια σου!


Ευχαρίστως, θα με ενδιέφερε! Να είσαι καλά!


----------



## rupertbrooke

Νάτο το ποίημα Το Σηφαλιό σε κανονικά ελληνικά:-
1

Έβγαλε ρακή το καζάνι [stock pot]
όταν μ' έκαμε [had me] μια μάνα...

στα χωράφια γέννησέ με,
λέω το και το καυχιέμαι.


Έφτασα στην έχτη τάξη [δηλ. αγόρι δώδεκα ετών],
όταν ήμουνα δεκάξι...
δεν άντεχα δασκάλους,
ή νέους, ή και μεγάλους...


κι ήμουνα βοσκαρουδάκι [a boy shepherd],
με τα ζώα από κοπελάκι [a young lad] 
ζούσα ψηλά στα όρη,
δίχως έγνοιες [worries] ή ζόρι [pressure]....


«Μη με στέλνετε σχολειό,
γράμματα δε θέλω πια»



2

Κι ήρθε ο κύρης μου ένα βράδυ,
να μού φέρει παξιμάδι [a rusk]
ζηλοκούμπι [oiled cheese] μες στο βάζο [tub],
για να τρώω όταν πεινάω.


Φέρνει το βουργιάλι [bag], ανοίγει,
μουρνιδιά [berry booze] χύνει μου λίγη.
χύνει, πίνει κι ο εαυτός του,
ώσπου δεν θεωρούσε εμπρός του.


Πιάνει με κι μετά μού λέει:
«Σηφαλιό μου, έχομε χρέη.
Στη χώρα [to the capital] θα σε στείλω
και θα σε μικροπαντρέψω [to marry off young].»


«Όφου [what the fuck?!] κι τι να κάμω τώρα,
ποιός θα μού φυλάει ζώα;»


3

«Κύρη μου, θες να πεθάνω;
Στη χώρα [capital] εγώ δεν κάνω [fit into]

Άφησέ με εδώ στα ζωα,
δε μού χρειάζουνται πεθερικά..

.

χτύπησε μου με το μπαστούνι
ένα χτύπο στη μουτσούνα [sulky face],

και μού λέει διαολεμένος:
"είναι ο λόγος μου δοσμένος.."


έρχομαι αύριο, σε παίρνω,
και στη νύφη εμπρός σε φέρνω,
να τη δεις, να γνωριστείτε,
κι ύστερα αρραβωνιαστείτε.»


«Συμφορά μου, κακό έπαθά το, 
εγκαταλείπω το μαντρί...»


4

Έραψα καινούργια βράκα,
χτένισα και τη μουστάκα,
οι μπότες γυαλισμένες
κι ολα τα άρματα ζωσμένα..[typical Cretan shoulder belt with weapons]


Πηγαίνομε στο ξένο σπίτι,
τρεχάτοι με βιασύνη
συμπεθέροι, συμπεθέρες,
τους δώσανε τα χέρια.


Και τη νύφη δείξανέ μου,
λέω πως "μάλλον αρέσει μου»,
κι έτσι δίχως τυραννία,
βάζουμε τη ημερομηνία...


«μέλια, γίδες κι ανθοτύροι [fresh flowery cheeses/anthoturos],
τρεις μέρες πανηγύρι!»


5

«Έχω τις αίγες θωρεμένες,
-και καμπόσες γκαστρωμένες   
μα με σένα τι να κάμω;»   
λέω της μετά το γάμο...

Με θωρεί κι χαμογέλα,
γδύνεται και λέει μου: «έλα,
με έχει η μάνα μου ορμηνέψει,
πού 'χει το χορό χορέψει...»


Πιάνει μετά στα δυό της χέρια
και το σείστρο [rattle], και τα λέρια [goat bells],
πού 'χω ανάμεσα στα πόδια μου,
«ξάπλωσε», μού λέει «και ξιά μου» [= leave to me/I 'll do what I want]


«Μα όταν έγινε, [κατά την υπόδειξή του φίλου μου] τέτοια δόση,
ωχ,θα με ξεμασκουλώσει! [she will disembowel (μτφ.] =lit. break a door off its hinges]»


6

Μα στον πέμπτο μήνα μέσα,
έκαμε ένα γιο η δόλια ,
και μού κάνουν όλοι χάζι [gawk at me]:

«μώρε Σήφη, τίνος μοιάζει;»
Τη γυναίκα μου ρωτώ τη,
πέφτουνε φωτιές και βρόντοι:

«Πρώτα με καβαλικεύεις,
και μετά δε με πιστεύεις...


είσαι εντελώς τρελός,
άδειασε τον τόπο...»,
με βαρά με τις κλατσάρες,
και με διώχνει στα βουνά.

«Στο μαντρί μου γυρίζω ,
κι όλο χαμηλά κοιτάζω...»




***επειδή θα χρειαστεί λεξικό, είπα να βοηθήσω...


έβγανε = to extract (paratatikos) xxx

ντο = it

όντε = when

γη = or, nor, either, neither

μιτσούς = young ones

οζά = animals

απού = since, from

έζιουνα = to live (paratatikos)

μπέμπετε = to send (prostaktiki enestota)

μπλιο = anymore, more

ζηλοκούμπι = oiled cheese

λιμάζω = to starve (enestotas)

βουργιάλι = bag

βάνει = to pour, to put, to set (enestotas)

μουρνιδιά = distilled berries alcoholic drink

απατός του = himself

εθώριε = to see (paratatikos)

απόις = afterwards

όφου = what the fuck!

εδά = now

παίζει = to hit (enestotas)

άφης = let

επαέ = here

αίχνη = beasts

συντέκνοι = in laws

κατσούνα = staff

ταχιά = tomorrow

λάβρες = fires xxx

μπαντονιάρω = to abandon (enestotas)

μιτάτο = sheepfold

στιβάνια = boots

γλακιστοί = running

με τζιρίτι = with haste

χέρες = hands

λόμποις = probably xxx

ετσά = thus

ρίφια = (young) goats

αίγες = goats

θωρεμένες = seen

βατεμένες = fucked

ίντα = what

έχει ορμηνέψει = to guide, to advise, to counsel (parakeimenos)

σείστρο = bell clapper, rattle

λέρια = cockscombs xxx

ατζιά = legs

ξιά μου = my problem xxx

ντεσγίνι = fury

όι = no, pfff xxx

ξεμασκουλώσει = to derange (mellontas) xxx

ούλοι = all, everyone

συμπράγαλα = belongings

κλατσάρες = wooden shoes/clogs

μαδάρες = mountains

γαέρνω = to return (enestotas)

στραφέρνω = to look (enestotas)


***Δείχνουν οι τρεις σταυροί λαθεμένες ή παραπλανητικές σημασίες.

1

Έβγαλε ρακή το καζάνι [stock pot]

όταν μ' έκαμε [had me] μια μάνα...

στα χωράφια γέννησέ με,

λέω το και το καυχιέμαι.


Έφτασα στην έχτη τάξη [δηλ. αγόρι δώδεκα ετών],

όταν ήμουνα δεκάξι...

δεν άντεχα δασκάλους,

ή νέους, ή και μεγάλους...


κι ήμουνα βοσκαρουδάκι [a boy shepherd],

με τα ζώα από κοπελάκι [a young lad] 

ζούσα ψηλά στα όρη,

δίχως έγνοιες [worries] ή ζόρι [pressure]....


«Μη με στέλνετε σχολειό,

γράμματα δε θέλω πια»



2

Κι ήρθε ο κύρης μου ένα βράδυ,

να μού φέρει παξιμάδι [a rusk]

ζηλοκούμπι [oiled cheese] μες στο βάζο [tub],

για να τρώω όταν πεινάω.


Φέρνει το βουργιάλι [bag], ανοίγει,

μουρνιδιά [berry booze] χύνει μου λίγη.

χύνει, πίνει κι ο εαυτός του,

ώσπου δεν θεωρούσε εμπρός του.


Πιάνει με κι μετά μού λέει:

«Σηφαλιό μου, έχομε χρέη.

Στη χώρα [to the capital] θα σε στείλω

και θα σε μικροπαντρέψω [to marry off young].»


«Όφου [what the fuck?!] κι τι να κάμω τώρα,

ποιός θα μού φυλάει ζώα;»


3

«Κύρη μου, θες να πεθάνω;

Στη χώρα [capital] εγώ δεν κάνω [fit into]

Άφησέ με εδώ στα ζωα,

δε μού χρειάζουνται πεθερικά..

.

χτύπησε μου με το μπαστούνι

ένα χτύπο στη μουτσούνα [sulky face],

και μού λέει διαολεμένος:

"είναι ο λόγος μου δοσμένος.."


έρχομαι αύριο, σε παίρνω,

και στη νύφη εμπρός σε φέρνω,

να τη δεις, να γνωριστείτε,

κι ύστερα αρραβωνιαστείτε.»


«Συμφορά μου, κακό έπαθά το, 

εγκαταλείπω το μαντρί...»


4

Έραψα καινούργια βράκα,

χτένισα και τη μουστάκα,

οι μπότες γυαλισμένες

κι ολα τα άρματα ζωσμένα..[typical Cretan shoulder belt with weapons]


Πηγαίνομε στο ξένο σπίτι,

τρεχάτοι με βιασύνη

συμπεθέροι, συμπεθέρες,

τους δώσανε τα χέρια.


Και τη νύφη δείξανέ μου,

λέω πως "μάλλον αρέσει μου»,

κι έτσι δίχως τυραννία,

βάζουμε τη ημερομηνία...


«μέλια, γίδες κι ανθοτύροι [fresh flowery cheeses/anthoturos],

τρεις μέρες πανηγύρι!»


5

«Έχω τις αίγες θωρεμένες,

-και καμπόσες γκαστρωμένες   

μα με σένα τι να κάμω;»   

λέω της μετά το γάμο...


Με θωρεί κι χαμογέλα,

γδύνεται και λέει μου: «έλα,

με έχει η μάνα μου ορμηνέψει,

πού 'χει το χορό χορέψει...»


Πιάνει μετά στα δυό της χέρια

και το σείστρο [rattle], και τα λέρια [goat bells],

πού 'χω ανάμεσα στα πόδια μου,

«ξάπλωσε», μού λέει «και ξιά μου» [= leave to me/I 'll do what I want]


«Μα όταν έγινε, [κατά την υπόδειξή του φίλου μου] τέτοια δόση,

ωχ,θα με ξεμασκουλώσει! [she will disembowel (μτφ.] =lit. break a door off its hinges]»


6

Μα στον πέμπτο μήνα μέσα,

έκαμε ένα γιο η δόλια ,

και μού κάνουν όλοι χάζι [gawk at me]:

«μώρε Σήφη, τίνος μοιάζει;»


Τη γυναίκα μου ρωτώ τη,

πέφτουνε φωτιές και βρόντοι:

«Πρώτα με καβαλικεύεις,

και μετά δε με πιστεύεις...


είσαι εντελώς τρελός,

άδειασε τον τόπο...»,

με βαρά με τις κλατσάρες,

και με διώχνει στα βουνά.


«Στο μαντρί μου γυρίζω ,

κι όλο χαμηλά κοιτάζω...»




***επειδή θα χρειαστεί λεξικό, είπα να βοηθήσω...


έβγανε = to extract (paratatikos) xxx

ντο = it

όντε = when

γη = or, nor, either, neither

μιτσούς = young ones

οζά = animals

απού = since, from

έζιουνα = to live (paratatikos)

μπέμπετε = to send (prostaktiki enestota)

μπλιο = anymore, more

ζηλοκούμπι = oiled cheese

λιμάζω = to starve (enestotas)

βουργιάλι = bag

βάνει = to pour, to put, to set (enestotas)

μουρνιδιά = distilled berries alcoholic drink

απατός του = himself

εθώριε = to see (paratatikos)

απόις = afterwards

όφου = what the fuck!

εδά = now

παίζει = to hit (enestotas)

άφης = let

επαέ = here

αίχνη = beasts

συντέκνοι = in laws

κατσούνα = staff

ταχιά = tomorrow

λάβρες = fires xxx

μπαντονιάρω = to abandon (enestotas)

μιτάτο = sheepfold

στιβάνια = boots

γλακιστοί = running

με τζιρίτι = with haste

χέρες = hands

λόμποις = probably xxx

ετσά = thus

ρίφια = (young) goats

αίγες = goats

θωρεμένες = seen

βατεμένες = fucked

ίντα = what

έχει ορμηνέψει = to guide, to advise, to counsel (parakeimenos)

σείστρο = bell clapper, rattle

λέρια = cockscombs xxx

ατζιά = legs

ξιά μου = my problem xxx

ντεσγίνι = fury

όι = no, pfff xxx

ξεμασκουλώσει = to derange (mellontas) xxx

ούλοι = all, everyone

συμπράγαλα = belongings

κλατσάρες = wooden shoes/clogs

μαδάρες = mountains

γαέρνω = to return (enestotas)

στραφέρνω = to look (enestotas)


***Δείχνουν οι τρεις σταυροί λαθεμένες ή παραπλανητικές σημασίες.


----------

